# Need help indentifying pallet wood I have



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

So I work for a printing company and we have a massive supply of pallets I'm new to wood working and am planning to build my boys a book shelf for there room I have been taking the hardwood pallets that are heat treated and pulling the nails and hand planing them down somewhat flat for a nice finished look.

I'm not sure what type of wood some of this is, I can tell when I have oak for sure cause it's got that unquie grain pattern I actually think I have white and red oak but maybe some maple ? And one runner on this one pallet is reddish in color but soft and easy to plane so I was thinking maybe cherry?

I'll take some pictures tonight.

I'm in the market for a 6" jointer for these pallets as we have a 14" great neck plane and just bought a older bailey Stanley no.4 and it takes awhile to do one board as I'm trying to speed up the process.

I've built one project so far a pine dual step step stool with half blind dovetails


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Alder. 100%.


----------



## Mike54Ohio (Feb 2, 2017)

> Alder. 100%.
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL @ Fridge (the man the myth the legend)


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

That joke is so old it has dementia. It has been confusing to some people who aren't in on the joke. I just want to advise the OP to ignore the previous two responses.


----------



## BandsawJeff (Nov 7, 2017)

Do you have a picture? You can tell if its red or white oak by looking at the end grain.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah I'll take some pictures of what I have when I get home from work. I would like to make a small junk basket style thing with some of the oak and use my porter cable dovetail jig to do some through dovetails. Like I said I'm new to wood working it all started when I got a free old craftsman 1hp router and picked up a cheap craftsman 12" dovetail jig. Then came the desalt dwe7491rs table saw, upgraded Freud blade and bunch of other wood working tools. I really can't justify spending the money on nice lumber till I really get it dialed in, as it's not like welding we're I can chop it off and grind it out.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's been mentioned here many times. Pallet wood is not always good for us to use not only is it low grade wood its often dirty and sometimes treated with insecticides. Why make your hobby harder and risk poisening yourself with foul dust.
There's still no free lunch


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> It s been mentioned here many times. Pallet wood is not always good for us to use not only is it low grade wood it often dirty and sometimes treated with insecticides. Why make your hobby harder and risk poisening yourself with foul dust.
> There s still no free lunch
> 
> - Aj2


AJ is correct on this. However, there are ways to determine pallet wood origins and if they've been treated chemically. Here is one example:

How To Tell If A Wood Pallet Is Safe For Reuse?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have trouble thinking the palettes are Alder, which is relatively soft, not particularly strong, and not particularly red in color, most milled in the Pacific Northwest….we have lots of it in Oregon. One clue could be where the palettes are being shipped from because they are usually made from the least expensive local wood. So if it Asia they are probably a low grade asian hard wood (I use to get Japanese motorcycle shipping crates that were low grade mahogany). 
Pictures will help, show both flat grain and end grain.

Finally I find it is not the expense of the wood I use but my "precious" time in building the project that I value the most. Inexpensive wood does not make a good project better.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> Alder. 100%.
> 
> - TheFridge


Based on the pictures, I can't say he is wrong.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

In spite of the impracticality of using pallet wood for anything serious, it is just intriguing to me to take something that is worthless and make something desirable with it. It is like the appeal of panning for gold on our farm. If you work hard at it all day, you can find a substantial number of flecks - maybe $5 worth. It isn't the absolute value that is appealing. It is the challenge. At least that is what appeals to me.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure if I'm posting pictures correctly as I'm on a iPhone. The pallets are coming out of NC from our ink vendor there stamped US, HT


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

This is the pallet runner that's most different from the others it's reddish in color and planes really nice but still seem heavy like oak


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Like I said I'm only using pallets to hone my skills,I've been doing this for maybe 3 months now. Here's the step stool I made


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Made the step stool with a old 1hp craftsman router and dovetail jig,then I upgraded to the Bosch 2.25hp router fixed base and portercable dovetail jig which they both work better


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's a link the book self I'm going to build but the shelf's are going to have the boards going in a different direction as I have a bunch that are smaller already hand planed and sanded

https://www.google.com/search?q=pallet+bookshelf&rlz=1CDGOYI_enUS771US771&hl=en-US&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiTwtKX_PLYAhXB44MKHRcgDEAQ_AUIESgB&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=s_dgplfFMhe3gM:


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Picture 1: Oak
2: Not sure, image is out of focus. Could perhaps be ash
3: Oak
4: Could be anything, out of focus
5: Oak
6: Oak
Others might have wiser words to say regarding species. It seems you have got some fairly ok quality timber there.

When photographing wood for identification make sure to do:
- One image of the whole board
- A close up of grain
- A close up of end gran 
This makes helping a lot easyer

Good luck!


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oak
Hickory
Oak
Cherry
Oak
Oak.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Danny looks to be the most accurate.

My problems with pallets is that any pallet made out of the US must be treated with insecticide to make sure we don't import bugs from overseas.
I know these are from your ink supplier in New York, but were the pallets cut and built in New York? Something to think about. Sometimes they use pallets from an overseas supplier of a component they use in the final product.

Personally, I just don't use them at all - too messy and risky.

To me, this falls under the same category as making lamps and selling them without final UL approval. You can get away with it, but if anything happens, you are the source and therefore liable.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought I had listed I work in NY and our ink vendor is located out of NC there all stamped US and Heat treated. I've only seen a couple pallets that haven't been heat treated and they come in with material to print labels from small vendors. We get in a average of 50 pallets a day for material off the trucks and Fasson who makes the material always uses US pallets that are Heat treated.

I deff can tell the oak pallets and the one I was thinking was hickory as well and I was almost positive that one is cherry. Most of the runners have a notch cut into them so I'm jointing the one edge flat and tossing them on the table saw to rip off the notch in them to be left with something like a 2×4. Which I will use to build the structure of the book case. I decided to take a couple oak runners with the notch to use as th feet of the shelf to give it a better look. I'll keep you guys posted once I get everything hand planed and sanded then I'll start cutting and putting it together.

I would have liked to use my Freud dado blade set to make the shelf's but this wood isn't all the same size.

I will get to use the dado blade set on this jewelry box I'm half way done with. Made it out of pine and did half blind dovetails on all 4 corners then cut a dado slot for the bottom of the box and used some what I think is birch veneered plywood from dresser drawers I had taken apart and saved. I just need to come up with a design for the top to the box I have some crown molding i ripped down and was thinking off tossing it on the miter saw t


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

And making basically a picture frame top with a dado slot for some 1/8 veneered plywood


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Alder. 100%.
> 
> - TheFridge


iwas thinkin clear alder until i saw the pictures


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

That is some of the nicest pallet wood I've seen. As long as you're comfortable with the origin etc. you're right. Great stuff to practice on and even use for some projects. Free is good! 



> I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure if I'm posting pictures correctly as I'm on a iPhone. The pallets are coming out of NC from our ink vendor there stamped US, HT
> - Namewasdallas


If you are using an iPhone you need to hold the phone horizontally and they should post correctly. Also, looking at the times of your posts, rather than making repeated new posts you have an hour to edit and add on to the posts you make.



> That joke is so old it has dementia. It has been confusing to some people who aren t in on the joke. I just want to advise the OP to ignore the previous two responses.
> 
> - ArtMann


Oh! Now I get it. I asked about identifying some wood a few months back and TheFridge immediately responded "Alder 100%" and I'm thinking, OK! Well it wasn't alder and I'm thinking, "But he was soooo sure right off the bat". Shame on you for abusing us noobs.  But it is funny.

From the link mentioned above…Good info


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Oak
Sasafrass 
Oak
Birch maybe
Oak
Oak.
I really don't know.
Gerald


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Oak on most.

It's about time you guys get a new "joke"(it should be funny to be called a joke which it isn't). It's a shame that new people come on here asking for help and they have to deal with answers that others think are funny you guys are pretty sad period. Way to help out people new to the community.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If you find something other than Alder I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You know what's wierd some people" non woodworkers "actually think wood only comes in one color. You get what you deserve if you take anything serious on the Internet. 
I remember when alder was called poor mans cherry.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Some of the ones I have broken down had oak and poplar along with some other soft stuff. The pallets came from behind one of those dollar stores so imported from no telling where. No stains. Clean wood - most likely one time use only.

And I made this guy for a benefit auction. It sold for $125 so I was happy.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

> That joke is so old it has dementia. It has been confusing to some people who aren t in on the joke. I just want to advise the OP to ignore the previous two responses.
> 
> - ArtMann


some things get better with age, like wine…or milk.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't get the joke but I'm sure in due time I will if I hang around you folks long enough. I'm debating if I should go to my local antique store and buy another vintage jack plane as the brand new old stock great neck I bought on eBay broke twice now the frog is garbage. Or if I should go buy a dewalt eletric hand plane. I would like a bench top jointer like the porter cable or a delta but the ones that are for sale are priced to high, the guy I work with has a older cast iron craftsman 6" jointer but I really don't have the room for a belt drive setup.

The great neck plane is a POS the first thing that broke was the yoke pins being cast as one part instead of drilled with a cross bar. So I took it to work and drilled a hole and cut up a 1/8 drill bit as the cross bar which worked fine till the spot in the frog where the cross bar goes broke. Cheap pot metal was used.

The antique store has about 100 hand planes from wooden to cast iron ones it's just finding one that the handles and blades are in good shape and useable. There somewhat expensive from 50-100 when I could snag a dewalt or portercable eletric planer for roughly the same price


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

A down side to pallet wood is the likelihood that it has not been properly dried. When I found a source for hardwood pallets I made a kiln and am now rolling in more lumber than I can use in several years. No reason to apologize for using found wood.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Got off jury duty today it was a 6+ week trial and it was only paying 40 bucks a day, so the minute I left I rushed over to the antique store and looked at all the hand planes they had a nice wooden Stanley plane for 40 bucks maybe 14-20" but I'm to nervous to spend money on one, so I picked up this really good shape stainley Bailey no.5 for 52$ out the door


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

So I have 3 Stanley planes now I got the block plane from the dude I work with as a gift it was his grandfathers and bought the #4-5 from the antique store I have to say I love the -#5 it cuts like a beast and you can muscle through some ******************** with it

All I had to do was sharpen the blade most of the other planes they had the blades were torn up or the handles ******************** this was the best of the bunch they had a few 18+ inch planes but I didn't see the need for one that large yet


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

They work great with alder.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

So it's been a minute but I've been hand planing these slats and it got old so I found me a ridgid 6" jointer for 325 bucks the other day mint shape from a nice guy with a beautiful wood shop. So now I can edge joint all these and face joint both sides. I'll take some pictures of this one pallet I think is poplar


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Just made a dust collector out of a 5 gallon bucket for my shop vac which works great as my shop bag was filling the bag to fast being a small 4 gallon ridgid


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hope you are wearing an appropriate hazmat suit and respirator while creating all that saw dust anti-insect infused lumber ! (


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

1) Yes, the Alder line has been a thing for some time now
2) It's funny
3) Palette wood is anathema to some of you
4) It's not funny that some palettes may be contaminated / harmful
5) The warnings (unlike the alder line) have been beaten to death


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe the warnings that have been beating to death will prevent a real death.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

A magnet will help your knives live a little longer. Good luck.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jimbo, nothing prevents death. It's one per customer, every time. Maybe lighten up a bit?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't know Heat Treated wood involved any Chemicals….....worked with pallet wood for a LONG time. Back then, it was the best way to get hardwood…..

The Amish around here saw their own logs, build their pallets, and ship then by the semi-trailer flatbed to all the factories in the area…...I did not see any kilns, no any barrels of "bugspray"...


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Smitty - I was jus remarking about the possibility of a demise while using pallet wood - do you know what's in it - I don't either.

Besides, I'm waiting for my Agent Orange Infused prostate cancer to send me down the short path that 12 of us were sprayed with out on the Laotian Frontier, of which 8 have already went down that path. Death to me is nothing but an end to a means.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

bandit571 - The Amish don't use chemicals, only natural ingredients. What ever happens after they ship it off is the responsibility of the pallet company.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Getting deep around here…

Rock on with the pallet wood, op: no need to fear if you've done your homework.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Only thing I hate about pallets is tearing them apart - those spiral shank nails are a PITA. Sometimes it's just easier to take a circular or reciprocating saw to them and just cut out the runners, but that leaves you with rather shortish pieces. I did make a pallet buster that helps keep the longer boards, but it's still kind of a PITA. Have sourced some really nice wood from them, and never pass up a free one without first checking to see what kind of wood it's made from.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

fuigb - Not getting deep, it's just the way it is.


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

The pallets I'm using are all heat treated you know when you get something that has been sprayed as you can clearly smell the chemicals it stinks up are warehouse and we have complained to the company that sends them to us they say heat treated but are sprayed and I think they do it cause ther all oak and don't want people like me taking them. I do always ware a cheap 3m mask when sanding cause I hate the dust getting inside my nose. I did my first rabbit joint on the jointer today which will allow the shelf's to sit on it before I finish nail them down I would have loved to cut a dado but this stuff hasn't been through a planner to make it the same thickness


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone have any advice on how to get rid of burning on cutting hardwood on the table saw, I currently have a 40t diablo combination blade should I speed up my feed rate or slow it down even more?

I was cutting some sort of hard wood whatever the pic above with the rabbited section is basically a 2×4 and the saw bogged down and I was going pretty slow. I'm using a dewalt dwe7491rs as I need something that folded up and my diablo blade doesn't have many cuts on it so I know it's not dull. I left the blade height barely above what I was cutting maybe it would help if I raised it?

Bare with me I've only been using these wood tools for a few months now but I'm hooked making things.

The other day I tried making a though dovetail joint but has to many drinks and put the router on the wrong depth stop and messed the joint but but I do plan to dial in the through dovetails to make a junk drawer style box for the girl for our kitchen table out of some oak


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

I finally finished the book case I was making and I'm pretty happy with it, also turned out a small key rack mail holder yesterday


----------



## Namewasdallas (Jan 22, 2018)

The bookcase I ended up not staining and just going with a satin poly as it looked better and more consistent then with stain. The key holder I stained with early American mini wax then went over with there finishing wax


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

Very rustic looking.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Does pallet wood always turn its self sideways when it's photographed? I'm guessing that is just one of the many characteristics of it.


----------

